# Corpsed Bucky



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Just finished corpsing my Bucky using panty hose, rubber latex and stain.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Looks tasty! Nice work Chris. Where in your haunt are you gonna put him?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

One of the better bucky corpses I've seen
Nice job!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks great. Nice job.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Nice work, looks awesome!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

SICK!!! build up some eyebrows on the skull to give it some expression, like slant the brows down a little inward to give it that evil look. Looks good tho!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nice and creepy. good job!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

very nice! You should just send the Tots down into your cellar as it is! it already looks ready for 1031!!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Awesome, Chris. I think you should bring him along for show and tell at the next make and take. Really turned out great! As far as AC Moore that's where I get my latex, too. Every Sunday (without exception) you can find a 40% or 50% off one item coupon. I always stop in and pick that stuff up for about $8 a jar. 

Great work!!!!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

I still need to corps mine. I dont really want to use the carpet stuff either. I need to get some more latex. Great job man looks great.


----------

